# Elk River WV report v. MATCHING PAIR AT LAST



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

OK, I went back down to my happy happy haunt this weekend, and NOT JUST IN THE USUAL SPOT THIS TIME. So don't start  my fishing is legit 

Anyhoo, I was using a lot of big streamers I tied up this time... as a matter of fact that's all I used. The first day we forgot the camera, so I've no evidence of my 25" rainbow. You're just gonna have to believe me. Those who fish with me know I fish with a tape measure tho 

There were a few other fish that day, and one big bow probably pushing 30" got off... He ran the whole spool of line off, turned it into a big dog-leg of a turn in the water, jumped and threw the hook. Guess I'll have to weave some more of those nymphs for my dad to use (I was streamering, remember? )

Anyhow, on day 2, we DID bring the camera... .and it was so gorgeous.










It snowed in the morning, then the day was freezing cold  On the bright side this made it gorgeous.

This chipmunk got drunk off eating a buckeye 

















Another gorgeous view <3


And then I was fishing a *****************, and we had done so pretty much all dang day, and lost a lot of fish doing it. It's a large streamer on a #6 hook... that seems like enough info  the hooks are huge and don't set that well in big bony mouths. I think I lost another fish today in the high 20's. Oh well.

On the bright side, on my LAST CAST of the day, this guy thumped my streamer, I saw it happen, got a good hookset, and the fight was on. No fight pics or anything this time b/c my dad didn't even get excited, and I had the 5 wt out so I had a bit more power lol. But.... well, for lack of a better description, HERE! 










I love the elk river.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Speechless!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

My buddy pete went steelheading on Sunday and got a 25" buck, so I had to compete with that haha.

Also, this *officially completes my goal of getting a matching pair of 20+" fish in a weekend. 25 inch rainbow and 25 inch brown. My season is complete .... cept for steel *


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice fish, and good call losing the goofy looking hat this time.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

TheCream said:


> Nice fish, and good call losing the goofy looking hat this time.


Thank ya. Though I caught less fish this time... I think my lack of hiding the top of my head from their vision led to not being able to fool as many


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Clayton check your pm's!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice fishing! The Elk has got big sharks in there for sure! Be heading down there tomorrow after fishing Seneca today. It only gets better when everyone stuck on the asses watching ball games! Thats fine with me.


----------



## mhcarl1965 (Jan 24, 2008)

I've caught lake run browns that size, but not a river liver! Very nice.  Mike


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Man, I want to run up to Michigan and get some of the lake-run browns, I know they can get up over 40 lbs  If someone spent enough time swinging flies up there, theoretically they could break the world record.

Or down on the little red river in Arkansas  I want to fish there too haha.


----------



## meckhardt (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice work. I really need to start loving the Elk myself.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

well if you don't love it yet... sheesh man, whatcha waiting on?  that river's got some serious, serious fish in it haha.

I wanna learn to love the mad for the same reasons I love the elk, but the mad needs more fish for that haha


----------



## meckhardt (Jun 5, 2009)

I've got to get down there. 

What wt. rod have you been using on the Elk? I inherited an 8'3" 7wt and a 9' 7wt that I've been using all season, it's been good but picking up something lighter and shorter sounds like it might be fun. Just curious.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I use a 9' 4 wt and a 9' 5 wt, and I've caugth fish that big on both. The 4 is more fun, naturally, and the reel on it is way cooler haha 

it's also lighter and I can throw it all day, but fact of the matter is that the 5 wt turns over streamers a little better. Protip: I'm not nymphing for these fish


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Meckhardt, A 3wt is considered the upper end rod of wts when using tiny dry/nymph flies which you will use more than anything. Using a 5wt for streamer is just to small! I use your 7wt, be a better bet to throw larger flies all around but I normally use a 0wt or 2wt as my main rod for small flies which is more common than larger flies. I know cause I fish it every week of the year just about and had more time on it than most lately.

Get in touch with the fine folks at www.elkspringsflyshop.com


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

pfffft, FFD you can have your little teeny flies 

Gimme a fist full of rabbit fur and a cone head haha.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Clayton you missed the point. It's great to match the hatch on the streams and have some pride getting them on #32 But yea it bad assed to get them streamers also.I am usually always got 2 rods on the stream for each.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

psht, the internet sacrifices tone for breadth of communication lol. 

I've caught fish over 18" on anything from #28 to @6, and that's only because I can't get a hook set on Ot-size hooks lol


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Well, you got some things to learn on them small stuff and next time you down there talk to Dave B. at the shop. Not even more than 5 minute of knowledge from this guide you will understand how to fish tiny stuff. Don't give yourself a benefit of a doubt. Anyone can catch them on streamers and large flies rather easy but the real challenge is with 30 and 32's


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Flyfish Dog said:


> Well, you got some things to learn on them small stuff and next time you down there talk to Dave B. at the shop. Not even more than 5 minute of knowledge from this guide you will understand how to fish tiny stuff. Don't give yourself a benefit of a doubt. Anyone can catch them on streamers and large flies rather easy but the real challenge is with 30 and 32's


I've chatted dave's ear off already  I just prefer dragging a big streamer through a midge hatch lol. 

Or fishing fur ants


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Yea I just remembered he mentioned something about some young kid from Ohio. It's all good.


----------



## mayfly418 (Apr 2, 2007)

Fished it on Friday, Oct. 23rd. Never saw another person fishing!
It was awesome! The lady lived up to her reputation of dry fly fishing that day.
All fish landed were on size 18 during a moderate shower. I didn't think they would raise when it was raining, but they did. Largest fish landed was a bow of about 18". We didn't get a chance to fish very long, but it was well worth the time. 
Please practice catch and quick release.
mayfly418


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Mayfly, you had a good day. I have seen nuerous hatches even in rain or snow so it is not surprising at all.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah I'd love to do some dry fishing on the elk, and I do in the spring and summer, but this fall the streamers have been soooo much fun, and I'm not tying dries yet haha.

what was the hatch?


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

what........ Awesome Fish! WOW!...


Frank


----------

